# developing error? pls help



## easyrider (Sep 7, 2008)

does anyone know what has caused these errors?






By adam_3miasto, shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL at 2008-09-06


thx in advance


----------



## Helen B (Sep 7, 2008)

My first guess is that it is a light leak or leaks through the back of the camera, and the shape depends on how the camera was held. There are two sets of leaks*, and each set is remarkably similar in shape and position (it's the exact positioning that suggests that they were done in-camera). The leaks appear to be through the back rather than in front of the film because they go well outside the frame. Leaks from in front could bleed beyond the frame (gate, field stop), but they would not look like that.

Maybe the different shapes are caused by holding the camera horizontally or vertically. That's a first guess.

* One set at framelines 19, 23 and 25; the other at 17 and 21. This sequence corresponds to the horizontal-vertical sequence, but it would be interesting to see more frames.

Could we see more frames please?

What camera were they taken with?

Best,
Helen


----------



## easyrider (Sep 8, 2008)

thank you for reply Helen     

I think that your accurate guess is unfortunately right :meh: 

I just love this tiny camera it's *Rollei B35* and I've made by it some very nice pics... I bought it for 40 $ but I prefer it much more than my canon 350d

the plastic element around viewfinder is missing - maybe it's the cause of light leaks? how can I fix it? maybe some black tape  any idea?

I enclose more pics as you wish:















Best, 
adam


----------



## Helen B (Sep 8, 2008)

If it is a B35 then it's worth saving! A lovely camera. It might be worth checking the side seal beside the take-up spool, and always being careful to get the back on properly - maybe it was just a misfitted back that caused the full-width streaks. They are thicker at the bottom of the frame than the bottom - ie the leak was wider at the top of the back (image upside down) than at the bottom. This could be indicative of a failure to get the back on properly - the side labyrinth seal would not be effective.

Fortunately the leaks you show here do not appear to be coming from where the viewfinder is relative to the film frame - it would be closer to the centre of the frame, at the bottom.

The first strip of your second post shows a different problem, perhaps. That looks like it has been wound back into the cassette the wrong way, forcing the film round a sharp corner. As the edges of the sprocket holes go round the corner they start creases which cause pressure fogging of the film.



Good luck,
Helen


----------



## compur (Sep 8, 2008)

The light leak could be caused by the missing eyepiece frame.  

It would be easy to tell.  Completely cover that part of the
camera (with black cloth, etc.) and shoot a roll "blind." If the 
test roll shows an improvement, have the missing part replaced 
by a camera repair technician.


----------



## Helen B (Sep 8, 2008)

compur said:


> The light leak could be caused by the missing eyepiece frame.
> 
> It would be easy to tell.  Completely cover that part of the
> camera (with black cloth, etc.) and shoot a roll "blind." If the
> ...



It might be an idea to do that for part of a roll - the main full-width leaks shown in the first example may have been from a misfitted back (it is easy to misfit the back on those cameras). If you look at the first strip of Adam's second post (the strip with the crease fog) you will notice that there is no other fogging apparent. (Was that also taken with the B35?)

Best,
Helen


----------



## easyrider (Sep 8, 2008)

yes it was also taken with B35 - all of them were

at the moment I'm doing this (on the last frame):




By adam_3miasto, shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL at 2008-09-08

to check Helen's guess 

previously I was exposing the front

within 3 ahours I'll develop the film and show you the results


* I found this:





By adam_3miasto, shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL at 2008-09-08




may it be the cause?


----------



## compur (Sep 8, 2008)

easyrider said:


> * I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It may be contributing to the problem but the major situation is the missing
eyepiece frame.  However, both should be replaced.

Here's a picture of a partially disassembled B35.  Note the eyepiece
frame and its position and proximity to the film chamber.






Imagine that frame is missing (as it is on your camera) and the
gap that is left in that area right near the edge of the film.

The light leak would seem intermittent because it would depend
on the time between frames and the amount of light that happened
to fall on that part of the camera.

The leak that appears on your negatives appears strongest along
the bottom edge of the film.  But, camera lenses invert the image.
What we see as the bottom edge of the film is really the top edge 
when it's in the camera.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 8, 2008)

I've just developed the film - and I think that solution is quite clear 
(thanks to both of you - Helen B and compur)





By adam_3miasto, shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL at 2008-09-08





By adam_3miasto, shot with Canon EOS 350D DIGITAL at 2008-09-08

I'm just wondering where can I get the eyepiece frame - it would be hard to find oryginal element in my region - so maybe use sth else - eyepiece from other RF ?

I think that that black tape should solve the problem of the hole - don't have better idea at the moment but now I feel optmistic about my precious 

best regards, 
adam


----------



## Helen B (Sep 8, 2008)

You seem to have had three or four problems:

- back not fitted properly causing consistent, sharp-edged, full-width fogging (framelines 19, 23, 25 of your original example, not seen in other examples)

- leaks through eyepiece and possibly small hole (less defined fogging such as that to the right of frameline 21 of your original example and seen in subsequent examples)

- film wound back into cassette the wrong way (clearly visible in first strip shown in your second set of examples).

Good luck,
Helen


----------



## compur (Sep 8, 2008)

You can probably make do with tape but you need to have a camera repair
technician replace the missing parts to really fix the camera.  Check your
local camera shops for recommendations. 

Do-it-yourself camera repair by inexperienced persons usually results in a
shoe box full of camera parts and a very unhappy camera owner.


----------



## monkeykoder (Sep 10, 2008)

compur said:


> You can probably make do with tape but you need to have a camera repair
> technician replace the missing parts to really fix the camera.  Check your
> local camera shops for recommendations.
> 
> ...



I've repaired my own camera once...  Okay I'm half kidding all I did was slip one part back onto another part that it had somehow slid off of.


----------

